# Eurotunnel crossings - ways to cut costs?



## muddibootz

Hi All,

We've been using ther ferry for a number of years now without problems but after talking with a number of people, would like to give the tunnel a try. 

I was quite surprised to see that the total cost for the times of our next trip was £50 more than the ferry. Is it normally about this much dearer and if so is it worth it for convenience? I've looked at different times but unless we travel overnight (which I'd prefer not to) it doesn't get any cheaper 

It seems to be possible to book single fares as cheaply as return tickets at the moment. I was considering going out by ferry and returning by tunnel. Are there any disadvantages in doing this?

Thanks in Advance
Martin


----------



## joedenise

You can save money if you use Tesco vouchers. We go across by tunnel 2 or 3 times a year and the most I've ever paid in addition to the vouchers is £12.

We don't travel at unsociable times either. We generally travel around 6pm and return around noon.

Not sure of any other ways to save on the cost of tunnel, the ferry is always cheaper.

Denise


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Martin, we did the opposite last time went out on tunnel and back on ferry. Its so convenient because you go onto the road you want if going south.I,ve got to be honest we went free with tesco points  but I was looking the other day for when we go in sept, no points to cash this time...and to go early morning the tunnel was only 30 pounds more. Its also good for no queing and if you get there early and there is an earlier one you get the choice to go on it no extra.
Regards Margaret


----------



## bognormike

you can normally get on a train up to 2 hours before your scheduled time, so if you book for around midnight and turn up early, you could be over the other side by midnight local time, and get your head down at Cite Europe or the Calais aire before setting off in the morning. 

We prefer the tunnel, and yes, it's normally more expensive than the ferries, but we prefer it. We also use Tesco vouchers whenever possible.

and yes, all the carriers seem to do singles, no advantage in doing a round trip!! We have mulled over using one of the portsmouth crossings one way & via the tunnel coming back (or vice versa) , depending on schedules and where we head for....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As mentioned above tesco vouchers.
How do you get them.
Easy, get a Tesco credit card.
Buy everything on this card and save the points.
The value of the reward is tripled for tunnel crossing and many other rewards on the scheme.
I will be on my second free trip next tuesday.

we do not even shop at tesco. 8) 

I save a further few pounds by not having to buy a meal on the ferry :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## tonyt

Stick with the ferry and enjoy the crossing  Spend the saving on some nice French goodies to eat on the drive.

Anyway, I'm not convinced that the tunnel is safe - if it's so safe (waterproof) - why do all the trains have windscreen wipers?


----------



## Morphology

Personally I'd happily pay an extra £50 to use the tunnel. 

OK, so SWMBO hates boats but, that aside, it's the convenience of being able to turn up and get on the next available crossing (sometimes 4 per hour).

They won't charge you provided a) you're within +/- 2 hrs of your pre-booked slot or b) if they're not too busy.

Where it really comes into its own is if you are likely to be driving a fair distance up to the channel ports and cannot predict precisely when you are likely to arrive - eg if you're driving down from, say, the noth of England the journey can easily take an extra 2 or 3 hours depending on traffic. Just turn up and get straight on the next shuttle.

As has been pointed out already - why not travel in the middle of the night, save a few quid, and start your trip early by waking up the following morning in Calais?

I also grab a swift 35 minute snooze during the crossing. Something you can't do on the boat!

Morph.


----------



## Spacerunner

Morphology said:


> I also grab a swift 35 minute snooze during the crossing. Something you can't do on the boat!
> 
> Morph.


Of course you can! You can even snooze for an hour  .

We normally go by ferry as we can not only get a far cheaper fare but enjoy the trip as the start of the journey.

I have to admit that the tunnel is quick, slick and convenient but does not have that journeying facet about it for us.

I live a five minute drive from Portsmouth's ferry port but still prefer to drive to Dover for the incredibly cheap ferry fares. Last tine we crossed on the ferry the cost was £32.50 each way. The only drawback was that France looks so different in the dark  .

Mind you it was an interesting tow path :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

Spacerunner said:


> ..........................
> Mind you it was an interesting tow path :lol: :lol:


Hey - I know that towpath - took the same wrong turning once myself


----------



## geraldandannie

We're tunnellers too. We use it because of the dog, and we use Tesco vouchers.

We're early for everything :roll: so this spring we arrived at Folkestone at 3pm one day for a 10am train the next day. We got on the next train at no extra cost, which meant we were on our favourite post-crossing aire by teatime.

Coming back after 10 weeks or so, we were 3 days early 8O It first quoted us €120 to change 8O 8O We pressed the 'information' button, and explained to the nice lady that €120 was too much. There was some clicking of keyboards, the screen on the checkin flashed a few times, and then it said we could get on the next train for €20  We said thank you very much.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

I use the tunnel purely as it is effectively free with Tesco. I prefer the ferry however (P&O) and happy to pay a tenner for a waiter service breakfast on board.

I even use rubbish to earn Tesco points - see the Tesco recycling page on my blog

Russell


----------



## levoyden

We use the Tunnel, paying for the Frequent traveler 10x singles=£39+£9 for MH each way lasting 12 months. Turn up late, early no problems fantastic service. We take our dogs so a big plus.

Jump on train, set alarm for 35 mins, jump on the Island bed and sleep, (or join the new club) You've heard of the mile high club, Well!!! 

Anyway first class service, and great for dogs.

Den


----------



## Suenliam

Ferry always seems to be dearer unless you use Tesco vouchers. I go the tunnel whenever I am feeling frugal at booking time and have plenty of vouchers to use up    . Bit daft really as the fuel cost to get to Dover is silly. Otherwise it's Hull/Zeebrugge for us.


----------



## muddibootz

Thanks to everyone for the quick and useful replies. We'll look into the Tesco's vouchers for future trips but already convinced to give the tunnel a try this time. It looks like the time savings and convenience are well worth the money. I used to really enjoy the ferry journey but now, particularly the return trip, is getting a bit tiring.
Thanks again
Martin


----------



## Losos

levoyden said:


> We use the Tunnel, paying for the Frequent traveler 10x singles=£39+£9 for MH each way lasting 12 months. Turn up late, early no problems fantastic service. We take our dogs so a big plus.


*I wouldn't even think about using the ferry now *:!: I've got a 'Frequent Traveler' account and after paying the small lump sum at the start of the year I just look on each trip as £9 - you can't get much cheaper than that :lol: plus it's so quick and easy, all the hassle of loading and unloading off the ferry is avoided not to mention being shoehorned into a space next to juggernaut on the ferry.

I usually do about eight trips a year *so I don't even use all my allocated ten one way trips, it's still by the far the better option*, although I will concede that you have to *pick your days *to avoid the 'high peak' surcharges and you do have to leave after 4pm (From Folkstone) and before 2pm (From Sangatte) apart from that I just look on it as a £9 toll, not a lot more than the Dartford crossing at £1.5 :lol:


----------



## chasper

Also the train is not likely to be delayed by the weather.


----------



## Rosbotham

We much prefer the tunnel because it's far better with the dogs, but the point about it being immune to the weather isn't entirely true. When it's windy, they can't run the shuttles around a loop (at French end I think), which means they can get far fewer departures through. I've been on the receiving end of a 5 hour delay at Calais before now because of that.


----------



## Morphology

levoyden said:


> ... (or join the new club) You've heard of the mile high club, Well!!!


Ah. Interesting to know we're not the only ones :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Morphology said:


> levoyden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... (or join the new club) You've heard of the mile high club, Well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Interesting to know we're not the only ones :wink:
Click to expand...

mmmm. I may think of joining next tuesday, dual membership obviously. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

The best part about that is as the train moves, the motorhome rocks, so one has any idea whats going on other than "oooh ahhh cantonah"

Russell


----------



## Zozzer

We used the tunnel for the first time this year taking advantage of the Tesco club card Eurotunnel vouchers and last years four times the value offer. It didn't pay for our journey in full but knocked £50 off the fare. 

We decided that getting a Tesco credit card would proove beneficial as you even get points even when using it at places other than Tesco's. In the five months since we got the card, we have already saved enough points for next years trip through the tunnel.

I'll miss the cross channel ferries as I loved being up on deck with the wind in my face watching the ships in the channel, but the speed, efficiency and flexibility of the shuttle through the tunnel far out weigh ferry travel. Free travel using Tesco vouchers is just an added bonus


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Somehow I can't see the Tunnel as a memorable and mind-broadening travel experience. Quick and convenient and overpriced.

And fresh in the memory is their demand for an extra £100 to travel 6 hours early whilst trying to beat that terrible snowstorm last December.

And yes, the weather does affect them. On that same trip, we were delayed a further three hours, because they couldn't clear the snow on the ramps leading up from the platforms at Folkestone.

As long as Norfolkline ( as was ) will take me there and back for £49, I'll use the Tesco Rewards for some other treats.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

This time we will boil a kettle before getting into lane.
Nice cuppa and something to eat after 4/5 hours run to Folkestone.

I actually feel more motion sickness on train than ferry.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer

ThursdaysChild said:


> Somehow I can't see the Tunnel as a memorable and mind-broadening travel experience. Quick and convenient and overpriced.
> 
> And fresh in the memory is their demand for an extra £100 to travel 6 hours early whilst trying to beat that terrible snowstorm last December.
> 
> And yes, the weather does affect them. On that same trip, we were delayed a further three hours, because they couldn't clear the snow on the ramps leading up from the platforms at Folkestone.
> 
> As long as Norfolkline ( as was ) will take me there and back for £49, I'll use the Tesco Rewards for some other treats.


We had to return home fours days early and they only charged us £9 to change the booking. Whereas Norfolkline (Dunkerque) charged us £25 to change a booking four years ago.


----------



## busterbears

We'll be doing le tunnel this summer all courtesy of tesco clubcard rewards, also heading to Alton Towers on saturday, four tickets again all courtesy of tesco - well courtesy of the vast amounts I seem to spend on shopping every week! We like to use the tunnel as it offers better flexibility for travel times.


----------



## tonyt

busterbears said:


> We'll be doing le tunnel this summer all courtesy of tesco clubcard rewards, also heading to Alton Towers on saturday, four tickets again all courtesy of tesco - well courtesy of the vast amounts I seem to spend on shopping every week! We like to use the tunnel as it offers better flexibility for travel times.


Every little helps.............................. the Tesco shareholders.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Interesting replies here............

The tunnel seems to be winning out because of the Tesco deals.

What if there were no Tesco deals - and it was a straight 'head to head' with the ferry?

Personally - the ferry wins every time due to the relaxation time that is given between the madness that is the M25/M20 and the A16 on the other side..............

And I have used the tunnel on numerous occasions.........but only out of necessity!!!!

Carl


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry*

Carl

As you know I am a ferry fan, but am driven by cost. However.....

I have just looked at a couple of return fares.

Eurotunnel - £132 return. So, this is £42.50 worth of Tesco vouchers at face value (£127.50 deals value) plus £4.50 cash.

P&O - £100 return (£50 each way) - declared as 8.50 metres long.

Norfolkline - £122 return - (£38 out, £42 in, £12 fuel supplement and £30 supplement for being over 8 metres)

The tunnel has the advantage on price and also motorhomes are motorhomes irrespective of length.

The dates were 11th Dec out and 17th Dec in.

As it is I will be using Norfolkline on this one as I won a free crossing with them on Facebook.

The Tesco crossing could be yours for 8500 aluminium drinks cans recycled in the machine!

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham

Don't use Tesco vouchers (hate shopping there...nothing to do with their corporate image, just don't like the place compared to Morrisons), but always use the tunnel. As I said earlier, ability to stay with the dogs versus them climbing the walls in a mad panic over-rules any other consideration.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Carl , if it were a straight head to head with no tesco deals.
Sea France for me.


Rosbottom 
we don`t shop at tesco but we do use Tesco credit card, pay balance at the end of the month and collect the points.
dave p


----------



## Zozzer

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Carl , if it were a straight head to head with no tesco deals.
> Sea France for me.
> 
> Rosbottom
> we don`t shop at tesco but we do use Tesco credit card, pay balance at the end of the month and collect the points.
> dave p


My wifes shopping habits are random, from Sainsbury's where she works, to Asda, Morisson's etc etc we use the Tesco Credit card to pay. In fact we have stopped using our Nationwide & Yorkshire Bank Visa cards and pay everything we can using the Tesco card in the UK.

It really is incredible how fast the points mount up without even thinking about it.


----------



## Rosbotham

Acknowledging it's different if you're shopping in Tesco or filling up there, the maths don't work out for me on using the Tesco Visa card. Am I missing something?

Consider a £60 tunnel crossing.
To fund that, you need £20 in clubcard vouchers. Which would need 2000 points to achieve.
Tesco Visa pays 1 point for every £4 spent based on non-Teso spend.
So £8000 spend.

At the level of spend on my Amex card, I'm getting 1.25% cash back, so no restrictions on where I spend it. £8000 extra spend would yield £100 cashback. So enough for that crossing and a couple of boxes of wine.

_(As I say, different if you're fueling up at Tesco...it's 5 points for every £4 spent on fuel so the same would be achieved with £1600 spend? But they always seem to cost more than Morrisons here)_

Have I got my maths wrong? Freely admit I may have.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561

*Maths*

Paul

Your maths look good to me but there is a quirk. Some of us who obtained the Tesco card years ago are on different terms and conditions and so get 1 point per £2 spent. So for me...

£4000 spent = 2000 points = £20 voucher = £60 deal token.

(At that rate, the deal token equates to 1.5%). I shop at Tesco though, recycle as many phones and printer cartridges as I can find, fill the recycling machine with cans and aerosols, re-use bags, flity with the checkout operator, if the person in front of me does not have a Clubcard, I quickly say "I have do you mind"? etc etc

I had enough to book a world cruise at one point but have spent a lot on the laptop, fuel, shopping, tunnel crossings and the rest will probably go on air fare to Australia next year.

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham

Point taken Russell. I used to have a Tesco Visa and let it lapse through non-use...guess I forfeited that little benefit.

One other thing that may be worth looking at for Tesco fuel users. They don't seem to actively market at present, but there's a Tesco Clubcard Plus, which is a clubcard that you can load with cash then pay with. On fuel, the points collection rate is defacto 1.5 points per £ spent, so beats Clubcard Visa at defacto 1.25 per £.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The simplest way to cut eurotunnel costs is.... don`t use it 8) 
Dave p


----------



## muddibootz

Rosbotham said:


> Acknowledging it's different if you're shopping in Tesco or filling up there, the maths don't work out for me on using the Tesco Visa card.


Hi Paul,

Thanks for sharing your calculations. I must admit I've been struggling to see how I could get the benefits from Tesco based on their current rates. 
We don't have a Tesco's nearby so don't shop there or buy fuel often so it would only really accumulate points based on the credit card. I have a Halifax card which pays me £5 cash back if I spend at least £300 each month so I guess that equates to the £60 free crossing too. I guess I feel happier now I know I'm not missing out. 

Martin


----------



## Rapide561

*Pic*

Hi

Yes I use Clarity too - so yes - a good way to look at it - £60 per year = one way crossing!

Also Martin, where is your avatar pic? I mean where was the pic taken?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

We have used both the tunnel and DFDS lines Dover - Dunkirk. Both have given us good journeys, but we now use the tunnel exclusively. The two different experiences are something like this:-

Ferry 

Turn up at Dover, usually two hours early because we have allowed time for hold-ups on the M25. 

Wait two hours to board having had passport and ticket checked. On boarding find that the crew have not observed the disabled sticker for my wife and we are not parked near the lift (this only happened on 50% of journeys). Arrive at lift, lift arrives and is full of kids/Polish lorry drivers. Wait for next lift, it arrives and is full of the same kids/Polish lorry drivers. Eventually get up to passenger deck, enjoy voyage.

On arrival reverse lift process. Find that when we eventually get to the car deck, stuff is waiting to move and we cause a hold up by getting my wife in the MH and then stowing wheelchair. The lorry behind blows its horn in frustration at the 30 second delay. Drive off and proceed.

Tunnel

Turn up at the terminal, usually two hours early etc.

Take up offer of earlier departure, drive into terminal and have passport and ticket checked. Also have to stop for gas bottle check, 30 seconds.

20-30 mins after arrival drive onto train. 35 minutes journey time. Drive off etc.


The above is why we pay the extra (I don't have a Tesco card as I am not a fan of store cards). Of course some of the above doesn't apply if you don't have a disabled person to look after. Nevertheless I feel that the convenience has a value. 8) 8) 

Sandy


----------



## muddibootz

*Re: Pic*



Rapide561 said:


> Also Martin, where is your avatar pic? I mean where was the pic taken?


Hi Russell, 
It's on the car park at the top of the Gimsel Pass in Switzerland. 
Martin


----------

